

Ask HN: My Verizon iPhone - Network or coincidence?  Searching... - codeslush

My Verizon iPhone arrived Monday.  Tuesday, I had to reboot because "Searching..." along top wouldn't go away until I did so.  Today, this has happened three times.  The phone will NOT re-establish connection with the network on its own.  The only way I've found to do it is to recycle.<p>Called Verizon today and asked if this was a coincidence, or if network was having issues.  He stated coincidence, and had me reset connection via *228.<p>Twenty minutes ago...lost signal again, for third time today.<p>I've been a long time Verizon customer and I've had other phones work without flaw from my home (where I've been all day).  I gave up my droid and am definitely second guessing this decision - for reasons more than one.<p>I am totally in love with the responsiveness of the iPhone touchscreen.  But I definitely need a phone too and was hoping the connection issues were tied to AT&#38;T - a company I would never switch to and is why I gave android a try to begin with.<p>So, I guess time will tell.  Do I have a defective phone, is Verizon network having a temporary glitch, is Verizon network suddenly being bogged down by all the activations or is this simply a coincidence that will disappear in a day or two?  Time will tell, but I'm curious to know if anyone else on Verizon with iPhone is having same issue.
======
nhangen
This happens to me on my ATT iPhone often, at which point I have to reset it.
I always thought it was bad luck.

~~~
codeslush
It can't be right...often during the day I won't look at my phone at all - so
it could be down for hours without me knowing. That's not good, as I can't go
hours without being available via phone. AFAIK, the problems w/AT&T were
largely related to dropped calls - not inability to make or receive them.
Hopefully it is just a bad phone! Thanks for your affirmation.

